# Mountain House vs Alpine Aire?



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

New sporting goods store opened up in OKC and has both brands for sale. I want to add a couple of packages to my BOB and was wondering if anyone has tried both and can recommend one or the other? The Alpine Aire seems to be a little cheaper, but would rather have whichever one tastes better.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Having done extensive backpacking, Mountain House is my favorite of the commercial backpacking foods. Get a couple, try them out. Jerk chicken is not worth the purchase, but many like the chili-mac and spaghetti.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

MH spaghetti is yummy....

I've not seen or heard of this Alpine Aire......

One of each, candle light and thanks to hubby for flowers TONIGHT!!!! :laugh:


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

In all our taste testing and for texture, go with the MH.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the input!


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

I don't have any firsthand experience, but I've heard the AA stuff is pretty nasty (just from one friend, so take it with a grain of salt).

By the way, I love your new sig!


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks  I think I will probably just get a couple of each and try them.


----------

